# الهندسه الصناعيه في المجال العسكري



## yasser123 (30 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحوة الله وبركاته
اخوكم مهندس صناعي وتعينت في القوات الجويه السعودية 
ما هي التطبيقات الهندسيه التي يمكن من خلالها خدمة الوظيفه سوا على مستوى الصيانه او الاداره

ارجو المشاركة 
مع احلى الاماني
اخوكم ملازم اول مهندس/ياسر


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (9 أبريل 2007)

*نصيحة*

عليك بالصناعة العكسية لقطع الغيار الجوية.


----------

